# Buying already made rhinestone templates file



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

When buying a rhinestone template file can these files be used with mostly any vinyl cutter? Can you just open the file in the program the cutter came with and cut it, or will you still need another program to do that with?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The answer to that question is "generally" yes. You need to be sure that the file is available in a format that your cutter software can utilize. If not, then you may need another program to convert the purchased file to a new program. Most cutter software can take .eps or .plt files and use them very easily.

Check your software that runs your cutter to see what type of files it can IMPORT.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A template file will have to be one that your software takes...example you cannot cut a winpcsign file if you don't have that program...just as you cannot cut a signcut pro file without that program..If the file is an eps or other vector file you might be able to cut...AND you need the cutter to be recognized by your software


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

It might be helpful if you posted the name of the cutter you have and the program you would use to cut the file. You may get a more definite answer to your question. Also if the seller that you are purchasing the download from has a inexpensive design that you can purchase you may want to just buy it and see for sure if the design will work with your cutting software.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't have a cutter yet. Just planning for the future.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, so you want to make sure while you are shopping for a cutter, that you get a clear understanding of what types of files your cutter software (most come with software, but you can buy a different software separately) will be able to IMPORT and EXPORT, so that you will be able to work effectively across several different platforms.

Some of the more standard file types handled by cutters/rhinestone software are .eps, .plt and .svg. It would also be very helpful if the software can handle .ai (Adobe Illustrator) and/or .cmx (Corel Draw) files. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Barbspicturethis (Feb 22, 2013)

BlingItOn said:


> It might be helpful if you posted the name of the cutter you have and the program you would use to cut the file. You may get a more definite answer to your question. Also if the seller that you are purchasing the download from has a inexpensive design that you can purchase you may want to just buy it and see for sure if the design will work with your cutting software.


Good morning. As I was searching for help, I ran across these posts and I'm wondering if you can help me. I have a Silhouette Cameo, and I want to cut words to decorate with rhinestones. Yesterday I downloaded some rhinestone fonts to use. I was told that I need to import the SVG file that accompanies the download. I'm having trouble doing that. I emailed them to ask how to do it, but they have not responded. I would appreciate any help you can offer.


----------

